# Nico and Paddy!!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is an amazing English woman living in Spain, competitor in Spanish tv programme "Tu sí que vales"




 
What do you think??!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is an amazing English woman living in Spain, competitor in Spanish tv programme "Tu sí que vales"
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> What do you think??!!


Puts me to shame thats for sure!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is an amazing English woman living in Spain, competitor in Spanish tv programme "Tu sí que vales"
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> What do you think??!!


I think she's incredible - for any age - we've been rooting for her


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I think she's incredible - for any age - we've been rooting for her


Yes. Whilst I have no desire to go on "the X factor" or any similar programme, you've got to admire this woman's get up and go attitude. Just the fact that she came to Spain and decided to go to a dance academy is incredibly brave of her. And the way she moves!!


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_Absolutely ...... FAB .... U go girl !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:_


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Only one word describes my feelings: envy of the most intense kind.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Fantastic, isn't she? Just shows if you want to do something you can succeed at any age. I'd be chuffed if I could do that now!

Caz.I


----------

